

Facebook's Activity Stream Widget Fetches on a Logarithmic Delay - yahelc
http://d.pr/TQKs

======
yahelc
Here are the data points, where each number is the number of seconds since the
page started loading, according to Firebug.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=31.6+49.6+70+99+121+157...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=31.6+49.6+70+99+121+157+206+276+380+539+787+1179+1804)

Fits pretty well on the logarithmic scale.

